
Bye, bye, bananas - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/12/04/the-worlds-most-popular-banana-could-go-extinct/
======
vkjv
Another story on the topic from the unusually engaging authors at
DamnInteresting.com.

[http://www.damninteresting.com/the-unfortunate-sex-life-
of-t...](http://www.damninteresting.com/the-unfortunate-sex-life-of-the-
banana/)

